# Challenging Your Hopelessness



## Daniel (Oct 15, 2010)

Challenging Your Hopelessness
by Robert L. Leahy, PhD 

Realize that hopelessness is not a realistic response to your reality—it's a symptom of your depression.
Ask yourself if there is an advantage to feeling hopeless. Is your hopelessness protecting you against disappointment or helping you in some other way?
Why do you think things are hopeless? Write down your reasons, and then examine them.
Is your hopelessness a self-fulfilling prophecy? See if you can entertain a little doubt that things are hopeless. Then imagine what would happen if you acted as if they weren't.
Ask yourself what would have to change in order for you to feel better. Maybe it's an achievable goal.
What goals are _not_ hopeless in your life? Focus on those instead of the ones you can't hope to achieve.
Realize that no one specific person or experience is necessary to your happiness.
Ask yourself if you have felt hopeless before. Did things change?
Maybe you think the obstacles you face now are just too big. But what obstacles have you overcome in the past?
Are there techniques and medications that you have not tried to combat your depression? It's not hopeless until you've tried _everything_.
Try an exercise in mindful awareness. You'll see that you cannot be hopeless about the present moment—and you can come back to the present moment anytime.
 _excerpted from: Beat the Blues Before They Beat You: How to Overcome Depression
_


----------



## Daniel (Dec 26, 2011)

By the same author:

How to Overcome Your Feelings of Hopelessness - Oprah.com


----------

